# Never seen anything like it



## justturnin (Aug 14, 2012)

Friday night the family and I went to Galveston for one last trip. We stayed in a friends beach house until yesterday and had a great time. Well Saturday when we went our to the water we noticed a good amount of Shad floating dead. Well Sunday this is what we came out to. It is a first for me to see but from reading up on what happened it is a fairly common thing. More or less what I read is the larger Tarpon fish swims through the Shad schools and just kills them.

We cleaned up in front of out area but when we got back out Monday they had all been replaced.

..to the east






...to the west


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 14, 2012)

I've seen some weird stuff like that. I remember once about 12 miles offshore seeing a line of boiling baitfish that must have stretched for miles, as far as you could see with binoculars anyway.
Never could get a bite underneath the baitfish so I dont know what was tearing them up. There was a greasy oil slick from all the oil in the dead baitfish, and half eaten fish and half dead fish floating probably a good 1/4 mile wide and as far as you could see.
We were heading back in so we didnt spend too much time trying to catch anything, but its a sight I wont forget.


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 14, 2012)

And forgot to mention, I think I see the condo where we stay to the east of you ! Just at the end of the seawall next door to the State Park campground.


----------



## justturnin (Aug 14, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> And forgot to mention, I think I see the condo where we stay to the east of you ! Just at the end of the seawall next door to the State Park campground.




HA, That is funny. We are just past the state park in Pirate's Beach. Small world.


----------



## kweinert (Aug 14, 2012)

I see the problem.

Whoever was driving that small R/C car is just too reckless.

Or is that how you cleaned them up?

:lolol:


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks kinda messy- In Montana this year a Grizzly went on the rampage and killed something like 40 cows in a week. Shipped her and her cubs up into the mountains - Hopefully she does not come back. Last year a friend of my FIL had 29 sheep killed in one night by the wolves- not a happy sheepherder but I think he got reimbursed. Sure looks like a lot of fish to have been killed by other fish.


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm wondering if Kevin "The Old Salt" will have any comments or stories to add. I hear he had a pretty good set of sealegs before settling down in his hobbit hole.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 14, 2012)

Mmmmm... I can smell it now! Nothing like dead fish in the hit sun... That'll make you want to haul a chunk of camphor around with you.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 14, 2012)

Missus Rebuild said:


> Back in the mid-90's I worked for the head scientist Dr. Steidinger in the Marine Research Institute's Harmful Algae/Red Tide department. I've been to red tide events that look just like that, except you have 15 different species of fish, all different shapes and sized washed up as far as the eye can see...It always makes me sad to see that much useless waste of life that could feed other fish, etc.



Red tide was the first thing that came to my mind.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm waiting to hear what the professor has to say about this.


----------



## chippin-in (Aug 14, 2012)

Also during the hot summer months with a lack of rain and a lack of o2 in the water will result in fish kills. However that does normally affect multiple species and I dont think this summer has been all that bad. Sometimes with a lack of rain the salinity levels get to high for the fish also. Who knows. If it was all one species of fish (ie) shad, then it very well may be the Tarpon scenario.

Robert


----------



## DKMD (Aug 14, 2012)

Red tide? Looks like one of those wacko cult mass suicides to me.:wacko1:


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 14, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Red tide? Looks like one of those wacko cult mass suicides to me.:wacko1:



Maybe so. If it were here or in Enid, it'd be smelt melt pretty soon.....


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 14, 2012)

It's a "red tide", a typical algae bloom that occurs in the gulf (and many other places) periodically...

I don't believe that the local species is actually red, so's it might be better discribed as "a bunch o' dead fish"...

I don't recommend a beach visit during such events.

You're welcome.

p


----------



## Kevin (Aug 14, 2012)

I hear tell of some serious alien wood abductions going around lately. Mostly around woodpiles, log yards, and even entire swaths of forests gone like a Texas New Jersey Tornado went through. Seen some pics the carnage is too terrible to post.

Damn aliens. First the cows, then the crops, then the humans, now the wood. Next thing you know they'll be going after our twinkies and oreos. What the hell we gonna do then?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 14, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I hear tell of some serious alien wood abductions going around lately. Mostly around woodpiles, log yards, and even entire swaths of forests gone like a Texas New Jersey Tornado went through. Seen some pics the carnage is too terrible to post.
> 
> Damn aliens. First the cows, then the crops, then the humans, now the wood. Next thing you know they'll be going after our twinkies and oreos. What the hell we gonna do then?


Hide the m & m's!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I hear tell of some serious alien wood abductions going around lately. Mostly around woodpiles, log yards, and even entire swaths of forests gone like a Texas New Jersey Tornado went through. Seen some pics the carnage is too terrible to post.
> 
> Damn aliens. First the cows, then the crops, then the humans, now the wood. Next thing you know they'll be going after our twinkies and oreos. What the hell we gonna do then?



Them Aliens will get my Twinkies and Oreos when they pry them from my cold dead fingers !!!!!!!!!


----------



## justturnin (Aug 17, 2012)

:i_dunno:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 17, 2012)

We all have our opinions about global warming and the causes of it or if it even exists, and NO ONE has stronger opinions than me, at least in my opinion.  But let's remember that global warning is one of those topics that can suck members into a heated flame war faster than a politician can take candy from a baby. 

:saythat:


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Aug 17, 2012)

shadetree_1 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I hear tell of some serious alien wood abductions going around lately. Mostly around woodpiles, log yards, and even entire swaths of forests gone like a Texas New Jersey Tornado went through. Seen some pics the carnage is too terrible to post.
> ...



Thank you all for a great laugh on a relatively quiet Friday. You guys are Fabulous!!!!

 :jtaew: and twinkies, Oreos, and M&M's

Well not really but I used to :teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 18, 2012)

Kevin said:


> But let's remember that global warning is one of those topics that can suck members into a heated flame war faster than a politician can take candy from a baby.




And that's why I'm here.


----------

